# Tree Stand Safety



## GNS Shorthairs (Aug 6, 2008)

Would like to hear what everybody is doing in regards to tree stand safety? What do you do while climbing in and out of the stand? What do you do while in stand? Please include manufacturer of the product and let me know how it works for you. Let's keep this season a safe one.


----------



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wear a full body safety harness and have it strapped to the tree before I ever take the first step up the tree. If I'm using a climber, I slide it up and tighten it down, move the stand up until I need to move the strap up and keep going until I get to the height I want. Using climbing sticks, I just slide it up and over the steps. Always attached to the tree though. In the stand I just try to keep movements to a minimum, and slow, deliberate movements. Nothing quick that could cause me to lose balence. Pretty much just using common sense and not being an idiot 20 feet off the ground.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Full body harness. Rope running alongside the tree from ground to stand. Prussic knot attached and harness is attached while both feet are on the ground and not removed until both feet are back on the ground. USed with steps, sticks and ladders. All one needs to do is slide the knot up or down.

Skinner


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

When in my tree stands I wear the Hunter Safety System.
I do not wear anything on the way in and out of the tree.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I started using a climber more often about 4 years ago. I never wear the safety on the way uo or down because I canot gst things to work very well. I always worry that one of the sections will slip, since my son said, while using my climber that the lower section slipped on him, but he caught himself with the upper section. I have not had mine slip yet, but I get really nervouse once I get up above 14'. I like to be 20' high, but it gets to be nerve racking. The only thing that I keep saying to myself is that people do this every day. Anyone else had a bad experience with a climber?
I do wear a safety one I am in place though.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I use a climber as well. I am safely attached from the time I leave the ground until I am back on it.

Those that are not fully protected on their climb up an down ..... please reconsider. The odds are not in your favor.


----------



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

connect the two sections of your climber together with a rope/strap that way if the bottom falls, it won't get out of your reach


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

I fell out of my tree stand several years back. This was a portable tree stand that uses ratchet straps. I've changed a few things....

I have switched over the Hunter Safety System-vest. I also now only use ladder stands and I replace the ratchet strap(s) with a chain and turn-buckle. I also carry my cell phone on me in a place I can reach it if I fall and/or end up hanging by my safety harness.


----------



## dennisthemenace (Apr 16, 2007)

I use the tree lounge climber. Wont hunt from anything else now (used for over 5 years) Safety strap attaches to the stand, not the tree,so I;m covered up and down. Safe, and comfortable for all day hunting. Love it!
Never had an issue, unlike the many other climbers I've used. Most are very uncomfortable and tend to want to slide down the tree without warning.SCARY! Check out a tree lounge and hunt all day, and also get you up and back safely.
--Dennis--


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

I also use the Hunter Safety System when on my ladder stands and nothing going up or down. However, I do have a D-ring set up at each stand so I can strap in as soon as I get to the top.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

radiohead said:


> When in my tree stands I wear the Hunter Safety System.
> I do not wear anything on the way in and out of the tree.


----------



## bluefin75 (Dec 30, 2007)

I also use hunter safety system vest and it makes me much more comfortable while in stand. Also is great for setting stands with the linesmans belt making you able to have two hands free. I don't use anything on my climb up or down but thinking of changing that soon. Not sure whether to go with a retractable or rope with prusit knot.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

after hearing a horror story about a guy who was using the old style loop strap, who fell, and the sudden jerk broke his back...I am into a gorilla 5 point harness. 


I also came across a couple strap systems that are used for industrial fork trucks (order picker style). These allow you to move freely, but the first quick movement down they look up like seatbelt.

My plan is to strap this unit around the tree, and attatch to new vest.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Skinner 2 said:


> Full body harness. Rope running alongside the tree from ground to stand. Prussic knot attached and harness is attached while both feet are on the ground and not removed until both feet are back on the ground. USed with steps, sticks and ladders. All one needs to do is slide the knot up or down.
> 
> Skinner


EXACT way I do it. I've been under the impression that most falls occure while climbing up to or down from stands. Its so simple to just slide the knot up or down while climbing. The older I get, it appears that I prefer to want to be safer. I don't feel so "bullet proof" anymore.... I worry more about the "law of averages" now.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Taking down the last of my widow makers this week. No more climg a tree with large sharp foot pegs sticking out. And always wear my seat of the pants harness. Never wore a harness until my wife was watching a show on tv about the most common hunting accident!


----------



## marti (Oct 30, 2007)

What type of rope do you use for the prussik knot set up?
Where do you get it?

Thanks


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Have been using a portable for quite a few years now but until this year never even worried about it. Set up a few this year for my dad and hung retractables up above the stands so he can hook into before he exits the ladder, I like that idea. Last year I switched to a climber and really don't see anyway I could fall out of it. I will probably connect myself right to the stand this year though.


----------

